# Confused about cycle on ND



## QotL (May 27, 2008)

Just had a quick question here.

My ND (possibly a mix, she's kinda big for the breed) has been here since June. She is elderly, I'm guessing at least 10, no idea really exactly how old. I posted about her in another thread.. she's my doe with no teeth in the front at all.

So.. She hasn't come into heat. Not once. Nothing has changed back there for her, except her udder (she was still feeding her last baby when I brought her home, so she's dried up now). It has tightened back up, but I was checking her over today and can feel something under each of her teats. Could this just be milk glands of some sort? She is not supposed to be bred, and that's the way I want to keep her, just her lack of any sort of heat confuses me. Doesn't this breed have year round cycles? Is it her age? Prev. owner did have a little buck (Pygmy) running around, and they said he had been in with the does at one point, but they were SURE my girl wasn't bred.

Any thoughts? Here's a pooch pic, but where she has kidded so many times in the past (based on defeated looking udder) not sure how much you can actually tell:

Kinda a crappy pic:









And just 'cause I love her:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

First I have to say...your little girl is ADORABLE!!

Your doe does not look to be bred to me and the "lumps" you are feeling would be glandular tissue, as far as her age.....well let's just say I retired my 8 year old nigi/pygmy doe after she kidded with triplet bucks in February, I still milk her though and get almos a quart a day but she won't be bred anymore...I love her too much to risk a problem. 
As far as not noticing a heat....my PB Nigi doe wasn't noticeable to me until the beginning of this month, your doe may just be "silent" about hers or considering her age, may be sporatic.


----------



## QotL (May 27, 2008)

:hug: thank you! Yes, my dd is a cutie. And she's such a little sweetheart. 

And thanks for saying she doesn't look bred. I thought she looked a bit overweight, so I cut her grain down a bit a few weeks ago.. and then I thought her ribs didn't have any fat on them, so I raised it again (1/4 of a cup difference). She was so thin when I brought her home, and I'm trying to find a happy medium for her. I got a little nervous checking her out last night.. jee, she's got a belly :ROFL: 

Yeah, she won't be bred again, either. We got her mostly as a companion for Loopa, but also because she BADLY needed a home and some TLC. She looks like a completely different goat than the one we bought. And she's so wonderful with the kids- they LOVE her. And it's really mutual, especially with my dd in the pic.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she doesnt look bred.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i just got two nd's and i think one is in heat, ive never seen a goat run to you and rub all over you grunting and wagging her tail. i thought it was so cute.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I say she's not bred. And both the girls are cute!


----------

